# seed mix



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, consulting group where I work is using this in Cleveland to de-uglify a previous industrial use area (actually part of Cle. muni. stadium when torn down was dumped in this area).

http://ohioprairienursery.com/shoppingcart/products/Woodland-Edge-Seed-Packet.html

Could I get any thoughts/comment on how pollinator friendly it is? Probably could get the seed for wholesale thru work, seems a little pricey to me retail.

Thanks


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks pretty good. 

You might add some clover. Maybe buy a bag of sweet clover and mix it in. If the stadium dump site has a lot of concrete/gravel in it then the soil there is likely to be very high in lime. Sweet clover absolutely loves high lime soils and its deep tap roots break up compacted neglected soils. And hopefully it goes without saying that pollinators love sweet clover.

Great project!!


----------



## seamuswildhoney (Jul 24, 2008)

does anyone know of a source that you can buy bee balm seed in bulk?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

thelorax said:


> Could I get any thoughts/comment on how pollinator friendly it is?
> Thanks


I have seen honeybees, as well as others on all of this mix except the grasses.

The beauty of this mix is that it's all native species. I would not add any non natives with this because they are often much more agressive growers and will out compete the natives. Sweet clover is an aggressive non native that will likely shade out this mix.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

seamuswildhoney said:


> does anyone know of a source that you can buy bee balm seed in bulk?



Johnny's Select Seed has Wild Bergamot (Monarda fistulosa) for $35 an oz. and Bee Balm (Monarda didyma) for 10,000 seeds for $80.00. This seed is always much more expensive. The going rate is $.01 to $.02 per seed. in packet or in bulk.


1 Oz Spotted Bee Balm (Monarda punctata) sells for $16.00 at Amazon.

Monarda citriodora is $4.80 per oz at Wild Seed Farms.

Guess it depends what species you want and how much you want to spend.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

seamuswildhoney said:


> does anyone know of a source that you can buy bee balm seed in bulk?


I believe I bought it from Wildseedfarms in Texas a few years ago. I'll see if I can find my catalog to make sure.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

territorial seed, also sells a bee mix. 
My honey bees didn't work my bee balm last year.


----------

